# Punderson and La Due boat rentals



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

The boat rental places at Punderson and La Due are owned by the same people (or group of people). Does anyone know when either of these boat houses will be open ? 

I looked up their phone numbers on several different websites and have found several different/conflicting phone numbers. The numbers I have tried have all been disconnected. 

As of last year, they had 2 - two person kayaks in Punderson. La Due doesn't have kayaks. They both had row boats with electric motors. 

Does anyone know if La Due will be offering kayaks this year?

And .... other than Sunny Lake, does anone know of any lake outfitters that rent kayaks for fishing in Summit, Portage or Geauga counties?

Thanks.


----------



## Titanfisher (May 4, 2013)

I only know about Punderson, but their direct number is 440-564-5564. They were open all April, but only on the weekends. I went last Sunday and they stopped renting at 3, but the boat didn't have to be in until 5.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

LaDue ph# is (440) 834-0045 Not sure when they start renting boats for the year.


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

Thank you both! 

Fishing from shore has sucked for me and while my luck may be the same in a boat, at least the view will be different.


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

Punderson was open when I was there today. Not sure if they're there on weekdays yet, but the boats are definitely in the water. 

Had three kids out with bobbers and minnows, and between the three of them, they caught 2 small (8-10 inch) rainbows, two similar-sized largemouths, and one tiny little bluegill in about an hour of windy 50 degree weather this morning. Why they always do better than me, I'll never know.


----------



## Worst Fisherman EVER. (May 1, 2014)

Stealie72 said:


> Punderson was open when I was there today. Not sure if they're there on weekdays yet, but the boats are definitely in the water.
> 
> Had three kids out with bobbers and minnows, and between the three of them, they caught 2 small (8-10 inch) rainbows, two similar-sized largemouths, and one tiny little bluegill in about an hour of windy 50 degree weather this morning. Why they always do better than me, I'll never know.


Of course! lol  I only took the kids out three times but I went 0 for 3 and they always caught something. My son threw his very first cast ever as a practice throw for a casting contest. It went right into the tire that was the goal. His 3 actual official tries came near or bounced off the tire so he was awarded the prize which was a rod and reel. 

Your kid's catches today exceeds my lifetime of catches. I wish I could have seen their faces.


----------

